# Painting Boat camo



## B.Hud (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions on someone local to gainesville/cumming who does a nice job painting a boat camo? 

thanks


----------



## gdhall (Aug 2, 2010)

goto outdoorwriter.net he has free stencils and several good links to videos on how to paint your duck boat.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 2, 2010)

B,
do it yourself...the results can be really good unless you want something that looks just like Max-4.  I am not that talented...but the boat I painted (see this forum for pics) will certainly be more than enough to hide me from ducks and geese, and I did it for 30.00$ in materials and an afternoon of fun.


----------



## B.Hud (Aug 2, 2010)

looks might that might be the way to go...just want it to look semi decent once its fininshed


----------



## long beards (Aug 2, 2010)

i did mine ill post pics tmro im in cumming also would help you with your if you decide to do it your self


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 3, 2010)

B.Hud said:


> looks might that might be the way to go...just want it to look semi decent once its fininshed



Use stencils.  HS waterfowl boat paints are good...any enamel spray paint will work just as well.  Prep the surface if it's not already painted.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 3, 2010)

Spray tan base coat.  Grab big clump of dead weeds/grass, hold them up to the boat, spray through the grass with brown and green.  Practice on some cardboard.  Its super easy and I think it turns out great.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 3, 2010)

*Max-4*

Or you can spend several hours with a paintbrush hand painting max-4 like I did on this motor cowling.....


----------



## gaturkey99 (Aug 3, 2010)

those free stencils from outdoorwriter.net work great. i just painted my boat with them and was very impressed. i'll try to get some pictures of it soon.


----------



## B.Hud (Aug 9, 2010)

long beards said:


> i did mine ill post pics tmro im in cumming also would help you with your if you decide to do it your self



may take you up on that... its always nice to have someone who knows what they are doing close by


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2010)

your a artist, you missed your calling.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 10, 2010)

DGL- very nice work!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks.  I like doing stuff like that now-n-then.....but I dont think I could handle it as an everyday job!


----------



## NOTHER1GOT (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's my redneck paint job. I have went back thru and added/touched up here and there since this pic


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Job on the redneck paint job.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 2, 2010)

Judging by your icon, looks like that redneck job faired you well!


----------



## bub commander (Sep 2, 2010)

I did my rig... see pics attached.... It's actually for sale right now as well

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/1803/xpress15_duck_boat_with_25hp_mercury_and_blind_etc


----------

